# Tunnel Vee Explorer Boat



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Any one have one of these or have experience running them? I ran across one this week and they look good but the website is not very informative and I have never been on one. How shallow are they? How does the 21 with a TRP 150 perform? Is that a good set-up? I am most concerned about shallow water ability, what it floats and gets up in and construction, etc.
Thanks.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

If you are concerned about shallow water performance you best stick to Shallow Sport or Majak.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I don't have any personal experience with this boat, but you probably want to clarify how shallow you want to go with it.

The two boats mentioned by Wahoo are legendary for their ability to get up in "spit", but most fishermen don't really NEED that kind of shallow water ability. 

THe Tunnel V hulls, by Explorer and many other builders, are a great compromise boat. They have a mostly flat rear end with a tunnel, so they get up pretty darn shallow. I'll let someone who owns one give you the tape measure. The TRP on the one you are considering will help Tremendously. Do a search on here for TRP, and read some of the stories. They call it 4 wheel drive for your boat. So shallow performance on this boat is going to be as good or better than almost anything on the market, except for the truly specialized boats.

At the other end, the Tunnel V hulls offer you a pretty good V on the bow. That will dramatically improve your comfort when running through a chop. You can use the trim to lower the bow into the waves, and cut through them, rather than pound over them. The specialized shallow water boats won't perform as well here.

All in all, I think they are good boats. Many builders agree with me: I'd say more builders have (ahem) similar boats to a Tunnel V than any other design on the gulf coast. Certainly in Texas.

But the best answer is still: Ride in it if you can. Take it to your "must fish" shallows, and see if it will get up. Offer to take the seller fishing. Only then will you know if it will really work for you.

Tag
(edit: My boat, for reference, is one of those specialized shallow boats. Very Wide flat bottom with tunnel, sponsons, and a light outboard. I doubt many boats will run much shallower than mine. But I really miss the ability to run across the bay without taking an Advil when I get back.)


----------



## barnman1980 (Feb 1, 2008)

I own a 21' TV Explorer Boat with a 150 optimax. This boat is exactly what i thought it was not the most shallow running boat but runs shallow enought for me. I really like the open bay ride of the v hull front it breaks the waves well. Do not expect to run much over 40mph in this boat with the 150. I have frequently fished out of a transcat and that is a bumpy ride and wet, but will run in ankle deep water. That was not exactly what i was looking for. If i want to go in ankle deep water i will be wading into it. The other boat that i frequently fish out of is a 21' deep v sea pro very nice ride but makes me nervous in shallow water that i would not even think about in my boat. So all in all it is a good all around boat for me and suits my need well. Also after looking at other similar makes of this hull desing i am very happy with the use of storage space and overall layout of the deck.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Will it run Pringle, Conti, etc. in POC without any problems? I have never run the back lakes in anything but a Majek, Shallowsport or Trancat. I have no doubt that it will handle the open water of getting to the back lakes better, I just want to make sure it will still get me in, out and around in knee deep water (or real close).


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Knee deep water should not be a problem at all for that boat. I had a 19' with a 90 HP and could get it up in 18" of water with out any problems. Turning to the left on the hole shot of course.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

If it is kneedeep no problems.


----------



## barnman1980 (Feb 1, 2008)

Knee deep is not a problem, shin deep might cause me to worry. If i was that concerned i would buy a cat or flat type boat. There is no perfect boat that runs super skinny and smooth and dry across a choppy bay. You need to ask your self what is more important and what type of fishing you do more of.


----------



## lharms13 (Aug 14, 2006)

I had a 23' tunnel v with a 200 yamaha hpdi. I have been all over port o'connor in it. I did not have any problems getting into the back lakes. When you are up on top you can expect to run through 8-10" of water and you will need 10-12" to get up in if you have a shallow water blaster. It is a dry riding boat. The downfall to the boat is that it is not very fast, therfore if you are in a hurry you are going to use a lot of gas because you are always running WOT. I would suggest finding someone that has one so you can go for a demo ride


----------



## mfarmer (Feb 7, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

I know a guide in POC that has the 23tv with TRP and used to run a Majek RFL, he said he can go anywhere he needs in POC, another guide (Kelly Parks)challenged him to follow him to see what it can do, and the explorer ran everywhere Kelly ran with no problems, I know it is not as shallow as RFL, but it will probably run a lot shallower than people think.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I ran an Explorer TV for years. They have a good ride, they're a dry boat, slow hull due to how it's made, but it's not a Shallowsport or Majek. 

As long as you're up and running you can get pretty shallow but you won't get up in parts of Pringle or Conti; you'll have to idle to deeper water. Been there done that.

You can't beat them for the ride though; take a ride in one and see for yourself.

TH


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

10 years in a 23tv w/ 200 merc. Good boat, that will do MOST of what they will all do.

We've fished it from Baffin to Calcasieu and it has proven a worthy sled. It wont go 80 mph or plane out in a heavy dew and all that jazz but it functions well in a wide range of conditions.

Good, solid hull that will let you do alot of things. Trust me, we would have replaced it a long time ago if it werent a good boat.

It'll get you home with all your teeth still in place when it turns to crappola on you and that happens alot around here.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> I ran an Explorer TV for years. They have a good ride, they're a dry boat, slow hull due to how it's made, but it's not a Shallowsport or Majek.
> 
> As long as you're up and running you can get pretty shallow but you won't get up in parts of Pringle or Conti; you'll have to idle to deeper water. Been there done that.
> 
> ...


Ditto, the ride and being dry during the ride made up for any shallow water issues in my Shoalwater 21. There aren't many places you can get into that you can't get out of if the tides are the same. You may have to putter out a little ways but you won't be stuck.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

*23 TV*

I run a 23ft tv with a 150 yamaha TRP. I wish I had more motor but that's another story. I think it's like any boat that most people will admit to owning. There are some really great things about it and there are some things that are not so great. It's a great dry,stable ride. It will run in 8 to 10 inches, but don't shut it down in that shallow water. I need 14 to 18" to get up. If you get stuck it is one heavy boat. I don't think I've ever got it stuck. (Wait a second there was that time I tried to enter pringle thru the wrong cut).But let's forget about that. The boat has more going for it than it has against it. I can load it to the hill and haul anything I want to the cabin and back. I would buy one again. Just wish I had got a larger motor. Maybe baffin will help me out on that one. Ted



Trouthunter said:


> I ran an Explorer TV for years. They have a good ride, they're a dry boat, slow hull due to how it's made, but it's not a Shallowsport or Majek.
> 
> As long as you're up and running you can get pretty shallow but you won't get up in parts of Pringle or Conti; you'll have to idle to deeper water. Been there done that.
> 
> ...


----------

